# Why or why won't Iomega go away!!!



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

New Iomega Zip Drive

Don't they know CD-R/W is cheaper and doesn't need a special drive.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

When I saw that, I was like "Why Bother". And with DVD-RW 4.7GB probably being within the cost of many over the next year or 2 it makes the 750MB Zip even stupider an idea. (DVD-RW drive $350-$550, Blank Media $5-$10, Zip 750 $180, Zip Blank Media $15)

Like an Idiot I went out and got an extrernal USB 250MB Zip on my new machine. I did need it to transfer over all my Zip data, but once I moved the data over it was like "Well now what do I do with these zip cartridges". It is even more cost effective to take a regular CD-R and only use a 100MB and pass it to someone than to try and use a Zip drive.

I also have a Jaz drive (with 4 1GB cartridges) that I have sitting and doing nothing.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Probably because enough companies have a "zip standard" that will keep them selling stuff for a few more years. Many big companies are years behind in their standards.

There is probably some technical reason that they use to sell to IT departments... Like a zip cartridge will survive X amount of handling compared to a CD due to its protective shell.

I never bought a zip drive (never saw the use for them even when they were new).


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

I worked for companies that used Zip, and in 1995, they were great. There was a period before CD-Rs that the only way to really function was with Zips. We had our entire consulting department floating around with zips. But once the CD-R and CD-RW came out the 650MBs and ability to use a CD-R anywhere made the Zip obsolete. I'm sure there are companies still using them, but I bet the majority of them are sitting in HW closets just in case they are needed again. And now with the DVD-RW the next heir apparent, the Zip is already behind the curve. If the Zip was a 1.5GB or 3GB device then it might tripup the DVD-RW devices before they came down in price. I would be interesting to find out if Dell or Gateway will be offering these units and how many are being purchased


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

The problem with CD-RW is that (without packet writing software, which most people (including myself) don't trust for important data) can't act like a disk in Windows Explorer. You may underestimate how valuable that is. Plus, I think Zip disks are a good bit more durable.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

Jaz drives are (were) a POS. I have a cartridge stuck in the drive right now that can't be read and won't eject. I was suprised, but I called Iomega Friday, and they say it is a faulty power supply  and they are sending a new power supply to me. We'll see if it works, but I don't have high hopes.

A friend of mine was reformatting his PC and doesn't have a CD-R. So I loaned him my Jaz which I haven't used in at least a year. He copied the files he needed, checked them, everything was ok. After reformatting, the cartridge won't read or eject. He's not too happy right now.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

OK, but how many people have these 750 meg zip drives. How can you share? Sure 100 Megs zips are available in most companies, but not at mine. I had to run down to Best Buy and get a 100 megs zip drive. And I'm in an office of 300 engineers and planners. This 750meg drive is a joke. You can't share the disks with anyone. :shrug:


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Zip disks serve a need, however, my ZIP 100 drive has been collecting dust in my old machine. They may come in useful for college.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Zac _
> *The problem with CD-RW is that (without packet writing software, which most people (including myself) don't trust for important data) can't act like a disk in Windows Explorer. You may underestimate how valuable that is. Plus, I think Zip disks are a good bit more durable. *


I think it may be more cost effective and move convenient to burn a read only CD-R each time I want to pass info back and fourth than to have 2 or more people buy a Zip 750 and pass data.

The problem is the initial cost of hardware. Since now a days most PCs come with a CD-RW or will give you a free upgrade (or $20 upgrade) the % of people with CD-RWs is pretty high. If you forget about CD-RW and just look at CD-R. I'd bet that 99% of PCs have CD-ROMs and if I burn a CD-R, I can get it to 99% of the PC population. The chance of someone having access to a CD-R to send me a different CD-R back with updated data is pretty high. And the cost of media is what 25 cents per CD-R. So now with Zip750 we are looking at $350 just for two drives (that can easily increase depending on need). And each media is $15. At $15 each you are looking at an expense that can quickly become an issuse. Iomega is about 2-3 years tooo late with this product.

And don't forget with Zips, I have had several go bad on me, head crash, getting stuck in drive. There was even a class action suit because of all the lost data and hardware involved with the Zips. Remember the "Click of Death" on those drives.

I just don't see a replacement media for CD-R or CD-RW other than the next progression of DVD-R or DVD-RW.

And I was incredibly committed to Iomega over the years. I currently own 2 Zip 100 Parallel units, 2 Zip 100 Scsi Internals, 1 Jaz 1GB Scsi External, USB Zip 250 External and sold the PC that had the Zip 100 IDE Internal (and have the Zip 100 portable battery pack, Zip SCSI1-SCSI2 adapter and Jaz Scsi to Parallel adapter) Not to include the tons of Zip 100, 250 and Jaz 1GB cartridges. With all my investment in the hardware years ago, I still see it as now obsolete and the 750 just a badly times idea. Once I moved all my data off the Iomega Media to CD-Rs or CD-RWs I haven't used these device at all. Same was at my office and with my co-workers.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Tell me about it. I can't imagine why anyone would consider a zip disk more stable than CD-R or CD-RW.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by gcutler _
> *
> 
> I think it may be more cost effective and move convenient to burn a read only CD-R each time I want to pass info back and fourth than to have 2 or more people buy a Zip 750 and pass data.
> *


I agree with gcutler. Why bother with any more Zip drive crap. CD-R's are dirt cheap now and all computers can read them (assuming they have a CD drive).


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

And I'd say CD-R is a much better archive format. I think we can rest assure that we'll have computers that will read CDs for years to come. My thesis is on an old syquest disk, but I no longer have the optical drive to read it. :crying: I see that as a problem with zip.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Depends on your needs. The alternatives would be memory cards (I've seen USB adapters at Fry's) and this gadget called a Disk On Key.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I use those all the time when traveling on business. I always leave my floppy drive where I can't get to it, like back in Arizona when I'm in Florida. The Disk on Key rocks. Just make sure you have one that is "Plug in and Play" so you don't need the driver disk on Win98 or later....


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

There are a few rare times when I needed a Zip drive, but I used DCC instead. Now I back up on CD-Rs and Packet burned CD-RWs.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

"Now I back up on CD-Rs and Packet burned CD-RWs."

Ouch - not a good idea. Packet writing is dangerous - very dangerous. I've had a couple discs get completely ruined. I'd never trust it. Heck, I don't even trust multisession in case something goes wrong.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

You know what I find very useful when traveling are SmartMedia cards (the ones used in digital cameras). All you need is the card and a $20 USB reader and you have yourself a nice external drive for your laptop. True, the cards are costly but they are small and serve the same purpose as any Zip drive.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I have had some problems packet writing with CeQuadarent, but With DirectCD it's flawless, no problems whatsoever. Should it ever fail, I'll only have myself to blame


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

OK, but everyone is making my point that Iomega has be irrelevant. Give them one more year and then they'll be in the same boat as Syquest and other manufacturers that have gone away. Heck, I still have a Winchester disk drive sitting in my closet, but I don't expect anyone to be able to use it anymore.


----------

